# Model Rocket



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2005)

Check this model rocket kit for a Saturn-5.

http://www.apogeerockets.com/Saturn_V_rocket.asp

Even if you only use it for a static display, it would be a neat conversation piece in your office or living room.

I remember watching on TV the Apollo launches. I thought the Saturn-5 liftoffs were far more impressive than the space shuttle launches.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 13, 2005)

I wish I could afford this!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2005)

Pisis said:


> I wish I could afford this!


So do I! It would be a cool thing to have


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2005)

That's pretty cool. What a monster though!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 16, 2005)

5 feet tall???? Good god! Thats a big model!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

Hmmm, excellent. My own personal ICBM. 
I could stockpile 'em and put dog sh*t warheads on 'em. Then I'd launch 'em at people across town.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

That would be a crappy situation to be in


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

For the love of god, somebody make him stop!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

Heck, NS, with the size of that thing, you could probably launch it from your house and land it at my house. Hey, it could save you airfare!  Don't forget your parka and took!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2005)

And a nice strong piece of string to tie urself on...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

Could you imagine NORAD tracking that?!

"General, we have an inbound missile from..._Canada_."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd be like Slim Pickens in Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

That would be pretty funny!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

evangilder said:


> That would be pretty funny!


Yes it would


----------

